# First Album you remember



## Greg (Sep 20, 2010)

I think the first album that I remember was Freeze Frame. I also remember when Back in Black was popular, but I don't think I was allowed to listen to it because people then thought AC/DC stood for "Anti-Christ, Devil's Children". :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2010)

I think my first tape was Bon Jovi's New Jersey. First CD was GNR UYI 1.

Those were the good ole' days of being a poor early teen digging through the second hand tapes at the local used shop. Didn't take me long to realize that I could get three used tapes for the price of one new one!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2010)

earliest memories of music was with my father.  He used to get pretty lit up and dance with me in the Living Room with my feet on his toes while holding my hands.  Late 70s, early 80s.  He was a big Bob Seagar fan, Village People, the Eagles.

I think the first album I 'owned' was an Aerosmith album due to an influential older cousin.  My music tastes were heavily influenced by my older brother and cousins.  Pretty much skipped Top 40 my whole life.  Guns n Roses being the one exception because they totally kicked ass.  As early as kindergarten in 1981 I was listening to Aerosmith, the Beatles, Led Zeppelin, Rolling Stones, the Who.  I got introduced to the Grateful Dead when I was 9 years old in 1984.  They've been my favorite band ever since.


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2010)

First one I remember is Boston...the school bus had an 8-track tape and we listened to it on the way to school.  I remember that by brother had a number of ELO tapes and I think he also listened to the Rolling Stones and Jethro Tull.

A few cassette tapes that I had as a teen include Cheap Trick at Budokan, Pink Floyd's The Wall and AC/DC Back in Black.  Think I had Eagles Greatest Hits as well.  I joined one of those music clubs so I had a decent number of tapes...some forgettable.  Growing up in NJ there were a lot of people who were into Bruce Springsteen.

I also had a few Queen tapes...the band was and is still one of my favorites.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 20, 2010)

bad comapny straight shooter


----------



## WJenness (Sep 20, 2010)

Bon Jovi - Slippery When Wet...

One of the only records I ever owned... I don't know how many times I listened to that record.

-w


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 20, 2010)

I was a little kid and listened to my aunt's copy of "Meet the Beatles".  My older brother had his own record player and used to by 45 lp singles for less than a buck.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 20, 2010)

First LP I got, as a gift from my grandmother, was "Beatles '65". First I ever bought for myself was either "Magical Mystery Tour" or "Blood Sweat & Tears".


----------



## crank (Sep 20, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> I was a little kid and listened to my aunt's copy of "Meet the Beatles".  My older brother had his own record player and used to by 45 lp singles for less than a buck.



Same for me.  My older sisters got Meet the Beatles when I was a little kid.


----------



## severine (Sep 20, 2010)

My first album was a Beatles one but I don't remember which. I do recall hanging out in the attic as a child playing it on my crappy little record player.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 20, 2010)

Let's see...

Don't have a timeline, I know all of these were pretty early on (Probably all '90-'92):

Rush- Roll the Bones (Coincidentally, it was my brother's tape, even though I turned out to be the Rush nut.)

ZZ Top- Afterburner
Some Aerosmith crap.
Kim Mitchell stuff
Metallica - Metallica
Lynard Skynard - Best Of
Ugly Kid Joe

My first CD was...wait for it...Green Jellö. Heard Three Little Pigs on the radio a few weeks ago, that took me back. Impressive early work from half of Tool.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 21, 2010)

A friend of mine in kindergarden has this record. "Juke Box Hero" was a song we always played. He had an older cousin, so he always had the line on cools stuff....cool 80's stuff. 8)


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 21, 2010)

This one is gonna make you all chuckle.  The 1st album I ever purchased:







I really AM a dork!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 21, 2010)

haha you are a man of great fortitude to own up to that one!


----------



## JerseyJoey (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## drjeff (Sep 21, 2010)

First one I ever purchased(that my parents gave me approval too) back in 1980 when I was in 4th grade






At the time I thought I was so cool to have that piece of vinyl


----------



## Sky (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmmm....first one I "bought" or owned.  My older brother had a job and a huge collection, quite eclectic (Ten Years After to Cat Stevens to Jonathan Edwards back to Iron Butterfly (In A Gada Da Vida)).

But the first one I bought was maybe Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon or Blue Oyster Cult Tyranny and Mutaion.

It's hard to remember partially because I got a lot of hand-me-down 8-tracks from my brother (Black Sabbath, Harry Nillson, Jethro Tull (Aqua Lung), Deep Purple (Fireball and Machine Head), Cream (Disraili Gears).


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 21, 2010)

First album ever, mid 80's in 1st grade: Ratt- Out of the Cellar. I think Quiet Riot- Metal Health was next.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 21, 2010)

beach boys in concert


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2010)

Damn you are all CHILDREN    Ever hear of Bill Haley and the Comets -- the FIRST REAL Rock n' Rollers --  these guys were B4 Elvis---  I met them in person and had their album   They were in the flicks too in the mid  50's -- when Ole Warp was a baby


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2010)

The one that really sticks out is:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Damn you are all CHILDREN    Ever hear of Bill Haley and the Comets -- the FIRST REAL Rock n' Rollers --  these guys were B4 Elvis---  I met them in person and had their album   They were in the flicks too in the mid  50's -- when Ole Warp was a baby



My Dad had an original issue 78 RPM of "Rock Around The Clock" that we played when I was a kid. Having no sense of the worth of it, either in it's sentimental or dollar value, it got trashed being tossed like a frisbee.

Pretty sure that's the first record released with electric guitar on it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Damn you are all CHILDREN    Ever hear of Bill Haley and the Comets -- the FIRST REAL Rock n' Rollers --  these guys were B4 Elvis---  I met them in person and had their album   They were in the flicks too in the mid  50's -- when Ole Warp was a baby



haha, next you'll be telling us to get off your lawn! :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> My Dad had an original issue 78 RPM of "Rock Around The Clock" that we played when I was a kid. Having no sense of the worth of it, either in it's sentimental or dollar value, it got trashed being tossed like a frisbee.



OH Man that's nasty . Haley was a huge star then Elvis came on the scene and the WHOLE Paradigm shifted . it was almost like when the Beatles hit the scene . Haley WAS HUGE and palyed all over thge world . A funny looking dude with outrageous spit curl _LMAO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> OH Man that's nasty . Haley was a huge star then Elvis came on the scene and the WHOLE Paradigm shifted . it was almost like when the Beatles hit the scene . Haley WAS HUGE and palyed all over thge world . A funny looking dude with outrageous spit curl _LMAO


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I think my first tape was Bon Jovi's New Jersey. First CD was GNR UYI 1.
> 
> Those were the good ole' days of being a poor early teen digging through the second hand tapes at the local used shop. Didn't take me long to realize that I could get three used tapes for the price of one new one!



I thought it was pretty cool when cassettes went clear. :lol: First CD was Van Halen - For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge. I got a portable Sanyo CD player when I graduated high school in '91. I thought it was pretty cool too!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 21, 2010)

Greg said:


> I thought it was pretty cool when cassettes went clear. :lol: First CD was Van Halen - For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge. I got a portable Sanyo CD player when I graduated high school in '91. I thought it was pretty cool too!


That and OU812 were also in my tape collection, though I think they were a couple of the later additions.


----------



## roark (Sep 21, 2010)

First owned:



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KqndcpjQS..._BTQ/s400/Men+At+Work+-+Business+As+Usual.jpg

First bought:



http://www.mp3boo.com/cover-album/guns_n_roses_-_appetite_for_destruction.jpg


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll show my age.  The 1st 45 I ever saw and heard was I wanna hold your hand.  Still remember my facination with the orange and yellow Captial Records (think it was Capital) label in the center.  My first album was a hits collection from some radio station (WRKO?).  Remember such songs as Abraham, Martin and John and You've lost that Lovin Feelin.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> haha, next you'll be telling us to get off your lawn! :lol:[/QU
> 
> 
> Friggin A right i will !! Dammit


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> haha, next you'll be telling us to get off your lawn! :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2010)

hammer said:


>



MY FN role model


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2010)

Spike Jones and the City Slickers.  Back in 66. 
First album I bought was Eagles. Hotel California


----------



## Puck it (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't believe no one is admitting to it!!!!!


----------



## AngryHugo (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a bunch of older brothers, but they all had shitty taste in music.  The first album that I really remember liking was Kiss Destroyer.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 21, 2010)

I hear ya' Warp.....  Never heard answer to _bought_ or _listened to_?  Was starting to learn trumpet in 3rd grade and parents just bought stereo system(pieces of furniture back then) = bought me a studio band(marching) record...heavy duty marching band stuff..lol.  
Think they also picked out one by The Brothers Four...who used to kind of sanitize, with trained voices, some stuff that Bob Dylan was writing.  Think my first purchased was another Brothers Four..


			
				wa-loaf said:
			
		

> ...haha, next you'll be telling us to get off your lawn!


..LOL, LOL...

$.01


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2010)

1st album? Touche Turtle story album when I was about 5 years old.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 23, 2010)

The first music I listened to were mixes my Dad made of the Beatles, the Beach Boys, and CSN&Y.

First albums (tapes) I ever owned were gifts from my best friend in 1st grade ('86): Poison - Look What the Cat Dragged In; and the Soundtrack to the Motion Picture "Cocktail".

First tape I ever bought - wow I have no idea. 

Didn't get a CD player until 7th grade and the first CD I bought was Megadeth - Countdown to Destruction.


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> This one is gonna make you all chuckle.  The 1st album I ever purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dork #2 here.  I couldn't decide between the Monkees and the Beatles.  Then again, I was about 10 at the time.

BUT, my first 45 was "I Love You" by the Zombies.

BUT we are off topic.  The first album you remember was the thread topic.  In that case, it was some of the stuff my parents listened to - Mitch Miller (man I loved that bouncing ball on the B&W TV!), Gene Autry, Bing Crosby.


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I can't believe no one is admitting to it!!!!!



I have it!  For some reason, I have two copies...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 23, 2010)

billski said:


> Dork #2 here.  I couldn't decide between the Monkees and the Beatles.  Then again, I was about 10 at the time.
> 
> BUT, my first 45 was "I Love You" by the Zombies.
> 
> BUT we are off topic.  The first album you remember was the thread topic.  In that case, it was some of the stuff my parents listened to - Mitch Miller (man I loved that bouncing ball on the B&W TV!), Gene Autry, Bing Crosby.



oh, if thats the case, my mom used to play her 78's.  Can't remember the artists though...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah - if were talking 45's - i remember sitting in my aunts bedroom in the 60's listening to the Beatles and Monkeys..  I liked the Monkeys more...


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 23, 2010)

ooohh, if its the first album i remember then its got to be this one from the 'rents collection - the cover interested me when i was about 8 or 9 and i actually listened to it a few times






my first musical memory was jamming to the jungle book soundtrack with my cousins. the "bear neccessiities" was my mantra and still is! had alot of fun re-introducing it to my own kids when they were little


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> ooohh, if its the first album i remember then its got to be this one from the 'rents collection - the cover interested me when i was about 8 or 9 and i actually listened to it a few times



HAHA - my Mom and Dad had that one too..  i was also titillated by this as a kid in the 60's


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm with the old folks here...YES to Mitch Miller.  The albums were like a book, and they had perforated pages with the text of the lyrics.  You could tear out the pages and hand give them to folks so everyone could sing along.

Somebody else said "Marching Band music."  My dad used to play those kinds of things, too.  He also loved bagpipes.  

I remember them having this one:





I remember my aunt having this one:





I did own Meet the Beatles and More of the Monkees, but this one I loved, too:


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh yeah - my rents had Herb Alpert too...

this one:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2010)

I hated Herb Alpert back then and I still do. 
Now, watching Sonny & Cher on Ed Sullivan, well, watching Cher... gawd that stuff was so squeaky clean. But Barney Fife was popular too.  I think we lost more brain cells listening and watching that stuff than any ingesting hallucenogenic substance  :???:

When we went to my grandmother's house, the world stopped for Ed Sullivan and Gunsmoke...   I still remember watching Ed Sullivan introduce the Beatles for the first time.  It just seemed so _wrong_ - Sullivan was such a control freak, and these guys, well, you know the story...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 23, 2010)

billski said:


> I hated Herb Alpert back then and I still do.
> Now, watching Sonny & Cher on Ed Sullivan, well, watching Cher... gawd that stuff was so squeaky clean. But Barney Fife was popular too.  I think we lost more brain cells listening and watching that stuff than any ingesting hallucenogenic substance  :???:
> 
> When we went to my grandmother's house, the world stopped for Ed Sullivan and Gunsmoke...   I still remember watching Ed Sullivan introduce the Beatles for the first time.  It just seemed so _wrong_ - Sullivan was such a control freak, and these guys, well, you know the story...



re;  Herb Alpert...  Maybe the music style was distatsteful but he's no doubt one of the top trumpet players in the world.


----------



## noski (Sep 24, 2010)

billski said:


> Dork #2 here.  I couldn't decide between the Monkees and the Beatles.  Then again, I was about 10 at the time.
> 
> BUT, my first 45 was "I Love You" by the Zombies.
> 
> BUT we are off topic.  The first album you remember was the thread topic.  In that case, it was some of the stuff my parents listened to - Mitch Miller (man I loved that bouncing ball on the B&W TV!), Gene Autry, Bing Crosby.



Dork 3 for me on Partridge Family, and my mother's Sing Along With Mitch album is how I learned to read. I knew the songs, and could follow along on the word sheet that came with the album. However I have not needed to know all the words to Harbor Lights, Cecilia, or Jeepers Creepers in all my adult years....


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 24, 2010)

noski said:


> Dork 3 for me on Partridge Family,



Friday nights were always Partridge Family, Room 222, and Odd Couple.  Can't remember what was on after Odd Couple


----------



## noski (Sep 24, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Friday nights were always Partridge Family, Room 222, and Odd Couple.  Can't remember what was on after Odd Couple


I think it was bedtime.


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Friday nights were always Partridge Family, Room 222, and Odd Couple.  Can't remember what was on after Odd Couple



I think it was also on before Love American Style.  My parents didn't like me watching Love American Style because it was racy - they weren't all that comfortable with Room222 because of the racial stuff at the time..  But we watched it..

A couple times i was asked to leave the room during Laugh In too..  I remember one skit where there was an elevator - and it opens and a bunch of hot girls get off door closes and opens and more hot girls get off... Then if closes and opens on an angle and a bunch of Asian girls get off...  

they asked me to leave the room...  10 years later - i got the joke... haha...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 24, 2010)

dmc said:


> I think it was also on before Love American Style.  My parents didn't like me watching Love American Style because it was racy - they weren't all that comfortable with Room222 because of the racial stuff at the time..  But we watched it..
> 
> A couple times i was asked to leave the room during Laugh In too..  I remember one skit where there was an elevator - and it opens and a bunch of hot girls get off door closes and opens and more hot girls get off... Then if closes and opens on an angle and a bunch of Asian girls get off...
> 
> they asked me to leave the room...  10 years later - i got the joke... haha...



oh yeah - Love American Style.  Thanks DMC


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> re;  Herb Alpert...  Maybe the music style was distatsteful but he's no doubt one of the top trumpet players in the world.


  Well, they were products of their very conformist times, regardless of their talent.  I'll take Maynard Ferguson though and I have a soft spot for Blood Sweat and Tears.


----------



## billski (Sep 24, 2010)

I will give you that the Ed Sullivan show was far more interesting than Lawrence Welk.  "thank-a-you sissy and bobby.."  I am told he was the consummate control freak.  If you ever watched his show, you surely noticed that everyone was smiling all the time, even when bobby was struggling to spin sissy around.uke:


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 24, 2010)

billski said:


> Well, they were products of their very conformist times, regardless of their talent.  I'll take Maynard Ferguson though and I have a soft spot for Blood Sweat and Tears.



as a horny lil 'boner back in the day this is where i got my fix - i actually wore this record out and replaced it


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 24, 2010)

billski said:


> Well, they were products of their very conformist times, regardless of their talent.  I'll take Maynard Ferguson though and I have a soft spot for Blood Sweat and Tears.



Maynard rules.  No doubt.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 24, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> as a horny lil 'boner back in the day this is where i got my fix - i actually wore this record out and replaced it



being a Trombone playa, I always was a big fan of Pankow


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> as a horny lil 'boner back in the day this is where i got my fix - i actually wore this record out and replaced it



I love that album...
I had the giant poster on the wall for years..


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> being a Trombone playa, I always was a big fan of Pankow



cool... lets jam...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 24, 2010)

dmc said:


> cool... lets jam...



I'd have to get my embrasure in shape for any extended playing.  Other than that I could do it, you never lose the rest of the technique.  Iceman is also playing now...  Using my old horn (Conn)


----------



## mondeo (Sep 24, 2010)

billski said:


> Well, they were products of their very conformist times, regardless of their talent. I'll take Maynard Ferguson though and I have a soft spot for Blood Sweat and Tears.


I'll take Maynard James Keenan.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 24, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> ooohh, if its the first album i remember then its got to be this one from the 'rents collection - the cover interested me when i was about 8 or 9 and i actually listened to it a few times



My buddy has had this "album art" framed in his apartment since college. I dont think he has ever bothered to investigate the music.


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2010)

Herb Alpert and the Ohio Players always had hot sexy girls on the covers..    
Ohio Player were downright pornographic for the day...


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2010)

kinda remade famous by Homer Sipmson...


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been thinking of this thread for a couple days now, truly this is the first album I can remember hearing or seeing. My Mother loved this guy---he is cool!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know if i already posted this...  

But when i was at my "jazz" music camp this summer - we were asked to spend an hour contemplating music from our first memory that wasn't like a nursery rhyme - forward to that moment. 
The whole crew was walking around the location - sitting by the stream, in the field or whatever...  I went into the listening room and put ITunes on random..   Cause i could pinpoint the music and wasn't feeling all contemplative.. 

When we reconvened - people were saying cool stuff like Miles and the Beatles.  I was asked and said some of the lame 60's pop stuff we've been BSing about..  Herb Alpert, Glenn Campell, John Denver, Allan Sherman, Spike Jones, etc...  I got some weird looks from my fellow musicians.  Until one of the band members said that was some of his first music he remembers as well...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 24, 2010)

Glen Campbell  I forgot about him   I used to like his stuff


----------



## bigbog (Sep 24, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> re;  Herb Alpert...  Maybe the music style was distatsteful but he's no doubt one of the top trumpet players in the world.


His arranging of commercial material got him played everywhere = the deepest pockets around.  Not to say my favorite stuff....but who am I.



			
				dmc said:
			
		

> Ohio Players always had hot sexy girls on the covers


Yeah....album covers were not ones to be trashed!...lol.


----------



## darent (Sep 25, 2010)

christmas album with the little drummer boy, my mom loved that album, all the songs were in german


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 27, 2010)

The Jungle book!
Had a record player and played it all the time!
Now I got that F#@kin tune stuck in my head


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> The Jungle book!
> Had a record player and played it all the time!
> Now I got that F#@kin tune stuck in my head



haha the jungle book ROCKS


----------



## WakeboardMom (Sep 29, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> as a horny lil 'boner back in the day this is where i got my fix - i actually wore this record out and replaced it



I LOVED THIS ONE!!!  I begged for this one for Christmas when I was 13 or 14.


----------

